# Acheter iPhone X sur PriceMinister ?



## Deleted member 1121713 (28 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter l'iPhone X et j'en ai vu un sur PriceMinister qui me tente bien. Je n'ai jamais commandé sur ce site, est-ce qu'il est fiable ? 
L'iPhone que j'ai vu est vendu par ce vendeur : http://www.priceminister.com/feedback/TELDELUX
Il a globalement des avis très positifs et pas mal de ventes, pensez-vous que je peux commander sans prendre trop de risques ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Oizo (28 Février 2018)

Paoliinnaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite acheter l'iPhone X et j'en ai vu un sur PriceMinister qui me tente bien. Je n'ai jamais commandé sur ce site, est-ce qu'il est fiable ?
> L'iPhone que j'ai vu est vendu par ce vendeur : http://www.priceminister.com/feedback/TELDELUX
> ...



Bonjour,

J'avais acheté mon iPhone 6s neuf sur PriceMinister à un prix imbattable, il venait d'Italie. Comme pour ce vendeur.

J'ai fait plusieurs achats sur ce site et en cas de problème ça a toujours été résolu, il faut de la patience car le remboursement prend plusieurs semaines dans ce cas.


----------



## Deleted member 1121713 (28 Février 2018)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais acheté mon iPhone 6s neuf sur PriceMinister à un prix imbattable, il venait d'Italie. Comme pour ce vendeur.
> 
> J'ai fait plusieurs achats sur ce site et en cas de problème ça a toujours été résolu, il faut de la patience car le remboursement prend plusieurs semaines dans ce cas.


D'accord merci pour la réponse ça me rassure !


----------



## 2mac (19 Juin 2018)

Priceminister est un site fiable. J'y fais régulièrement des achats et le système de points est avantageux quand on y fait régulièrement des commandes. Pour plus de sécurité, je te recommande de faire ton achat via PayPal. J'ai vu aussi l'offre de ce vendeur et le produit semble bien neuf, donc si tu es intéressé par un iPhone X je pense que ça vaut le coup.


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2018)

@2mac
A ton avis depuis février 2018, il a fait quoi le demandeur ?


----------



## 2mac (20 Juin 2018)

oups désolé !


----------

